# Conformation Critique for Henry and Millie



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I am really trying to improve my eye for conformation. Henry recently had a shave down, so this is the perfect time to submit his photo to the wonderful Poodle Forum for a critique. I can handle negative and positive criticism. Ready..GO! 

His weaknesses IMO:
-Low tail set
-Tail out at 2:00 (unless he is very excited)
-Sway back
-Eyes are a bit light and round, but you can't tell here
-Flat front feet?


Strengths:
-great forechest
-depth of chest
-nice shelf on rear
-good head
-inky black coat, nice texture


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Now Millie's turn. I know I posted photos of her to be critiqued a few months ago, but now that her rear end is shaved and she has matured a bit more, I want to do it again. Thanks everyone!

Her weaknesses IMO:
-Low tail
-Gay tail
-No shelf behind tail
-No forechest
-Front feet turn out

Her strengths:
-Great muscle tone on back legs
-Nice feet
-Nice topline
-Amazingly coarse coat
-Good chin
-Decent chest


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I promise I won't bite

I just think it is so weird that Millie doesn't that boney shelf on her bum. Henry and my previous poodle have had that. Is she just too porky or is her rump built incorrectly?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I would comment, but I don't know the confirmation details well enough OTL


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I would comment, but I don't know the confirmation details well enough OTL


Me either..that is why I am trying to improve, ha ha. OTL?? Out to lunch? I need to brush up on my internet slang..


----------



## ziggylu (Jun 26, 2010)

I don't have any eye for conformation(nor did i when i had dressage horses...i always took the trainer along to evaluate a new prospect! LOL) but...I see two very nice looking poodles!  Happy ones too!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

ziggylu said:


> I don't have any eye for conformation(nor did i when i had dressage horses...i always took the trainer along to evaluate a new prospect! LOL) but...I see two very nice looking poodles!  Happy ones too!


Why thank you! My mom has a dressage horse.


----------



## murieics (May 10, 2009)

First of all, I just want to say that I think that Millie and Henry are both absolutely lovely spoos. Second, I know little to nothing about conformation either. But maybe if I post something, someone who actually does know what they are talking about will feel the need to post something to correct my blumbering attempt. 

Ok, here goes (I’m just going to list what I see as the “flaws”):
Henry:
-Henry’s front feet look flat to me too (It’s almost more like a bad angle from foot to ankle, but I don’t know what you would call that in dogs) 
-Swaybacked
-Low tail set (but not as low as Millie’s)
-He looks slightly ewe necked to me (although that could just be the swayback making me think that)
-It’s hard to tell from the picture that I am currently looking at, but he could maybe use a bit more chin?
Millie: 
-Her chest looks like it could maybe be a bit deeper
-Tail issues you mentioned
-Short necked?
-Front feet issues
-Should have more angulation in her back end (I think this is what gives the pin bone you are talking about, and it also affects the angle of her knee as well)
-I will say (although I said that I was only going to put the “minuses” I saw- she looks like she has an awesome chin to me- whereas Henry looks a bit snippy to me, she has a nice chin 
-Maybe a bit too broad of a head, though? And also, I can’t see it good in these pictures- but maybe she is a bit lippy?

Also- it's funny you mention dressage horses. I have a was-supposed-to-be dressage pony (has lovely, lovely movement) that my husband has basically taken over and is turning in to his roping pony. Of course. And I have tried desperately to learn about good conformation in horses- I've read and studied and looked at tons of horses and pictures- I can get the obvious stuff, but I am terrible at the finer points. Poodles seem like they might be a bit easier, for some reason... :rolffleyes:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

OTL is an emote, it's suppose to be a stick figure on his knees with his head down. O is the head, T is the body and arm thats down, and L is the legs bent at the knee.

Kind of a I FAIL moment


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

murieics said:


> First of all, I just want to say that I think that Millie and Henry are both absolutely lovely spoos. Second, I know little to nothing about conformation either. But maybe if I post something, someone who actually does know what they are talking about will feel the need to post something to correct my blumbering attempt.
> 
> Ok, here goes (I’m just going to list what I see as the “flaws”):
> Henry:
> ...


Henry does look a little ewe necked in some of those pictures, huh? He looks less so in person but I really cannot tell, ha ha. I also can't tell if he has a chin or not, so that must mean he could use more. Or he might have lots of lip covering it. He definitely has at least some chin. 

Yep, Millie's chest could be deeper but she is still developing so let's hope  Good call on her tail being lower than Henry's! And I'm honestly not sure if her neck is short or if it is from her haircut. Hopefully someone else can shed some more light 

Thanks for jumping in the water!


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

Chocolatemillie,

As you know I am no expert - but as I also have the show poodle bug (some day!!) I'll give it a try.

First, your critiques of both Millie and Henry are what first came to my mind.
I think Millie has better (more muscular legs as you pointed out) than Henry. But Henry has nice long legs while Millie's might just be ever so slightly short. Millie also seems a bit stocky to me - but I am used to greyhounds so my eye could be off. Finally I would say that Henry could use a bit more chin and Millie a bit more neck. 

Positives I see (in addition to the wonderful traits you already noted) - I really like how muscular Millie is all over - she reminds me that poodles are meant to be working dogs. While Henry has a lovely litheness that the breed is also known for. 

Those are just my very amateur remarks - I think they are very lovely dogs.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> I promise I won't bite
> 
> I just think it is so weird that Millie doesn't that boney shelf on her bum. Henry and my previous poodle have had that. Is she just too porky or is her rump built incorrectly?


The slope of her croup looks a little steep. But the porkiness could be a factor, too. I have heard breeders say that it takes time for the butt to take on its adult definition.


----------

